# Bombing The Slopes Question



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

So, I've been wondering, How fast is fast in terms of snowboarding? The reason I ask is because I'm going to get a new board and the words describing how it is oftenly use "fast...bombing...for carving". 

So I ask you, How fast is bombing the hill? 

Is it like tears in my eyes, breakneck speeds, straight lining the whole thing or is it more like fast carving?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Well for me "bombing" is a term used to define straightlining a hill, very little edging, no carving and seepds from 50-75kmph, maybe more.

Now I don't think companies design boards just for that lol, but I'm guessing they mean charging, which is riding fast and aggressive on hardpack/groomers and chopped up snow (aka. resort riding). A mix of aggressive carving, some bombing etc. A little stiffer board with some damping basically.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

55mph+ id say is bombing


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

slow the fuck down.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't even try to keep up with ski guys that regularly clock 60-70 mph and they prefer ice...50 mph is fast enough for me.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> slow the fuck down.


:laugh:
You're a ski/board patroller aren't you?


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

My best is 70.8mph. That was in warmer conditions in the sun. I never do it with people around or over blind rollers. No turning involved, friction and wind resistance are the limiting factors

I've been looking for a better trail in the shade to go to first thing in the morning but it's hard to find a good long steep enough run for it


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*not directed at anyone, but I do champion this issue.*



GreyDragon said:


> :laugh:
> You're a ski/board patroller aren't you?


No I just spend enough days at the resort and time on this forum to know that most people who are getting seriously hurt have just barely enough skill to provide a confidence level way beyond their actual ability.

If you don't ride in this manner you will actually get better as you try to snowboard and turn instead of straightline it.

If you do ride this way, it will kill you at Keystone, literally.

Gravity has a way of sucking you down the hill and speed is fun, but taking the effort to enjoy the bits between the lift rides is key.


Being a dick and telling speed freaks to slow the fuck down is actually looking out for their progression AND safety.

I've been as fast as anyone here on a snowboard too, big fucking deal. Quoting an inaccurate GPS number about the effect of gravity on my body as if skill were involved is just silly. 50-70mph? Go learn 3's for fucks sake or switch to skiing.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> No I just spend enough days at the resort and time on this forum to know that most people who are getting seriously hurt have just barely enough skill to provide a confidence level way beyond their actual ability.
> 
> If you don't ride in this manner you will actually get better as you try to snowboard and turn instead of straightline it.
> 
> ...


No argument from me btw - just teasing.

But as we've mentioned on the season goals thread, especially on a snowboard, there's alot more to do than just charge the mountain.
I'll charge a run the first time, but more than that on the same run, I start to look for natural features to play on. It improves your riding imo.

As for Keystone, I was there last year for the first time. Quite enjoyed it, but I hear ya about charging it. Lots of blind turns from what I remember.:dizzy:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> No argument from me btw - just teasing.
> 
> But as we've mentioned on the season goals thread, especially on a snowboard, there's alot more to do than just charge the mountain.
> I'll charge a run the first time, but more than that on the same run, I start to look for natural features to play on. It improves your riding imo.
> ...


edited my title, yea I knew u were, but I like the chance to make an issue of it. maybe one less death at keystone someday.

keystone is a killer, go look up resort deaths over the last 5-15 years. 2 years ago there was no snow and something like 17 people died there of impact trauma, 12 of which had helmets on.

I'm as guilty as most loving the speed, but I'm trying to spread a bit of wisdom here, I know it to be truth.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

and if you already know 3s for fucks sake?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

tecknojoe said:


> and if you already know 3s for fucks sake?


I work on them alot more than I do going 60mph.

Then again I want to be a snowboarder with a little freestyle. I'm not trying to monoski.

I've only landed a couple 3s. I'm old and not gymnastic, but I try. I throw grandpa 1's all the time tho. I try to do all 4! I try to spend as much time airborne as possible.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

I just enjoy all types of riding. Growing up on the east coast and skateboarding, I did almost all park riding. I enjoy rails, jumps, quarky kinks

Out here in CO I've been doing about 50/50. I love tight trees, wide open bowls, I even enjoy the challenge of getting through moguls. Powder days are always a must when available

but on a good day with no fresh snow, I'll enjoy going as fast as I can down a straigh flat groomed run, provided that NO ONE is on it. In between runs through the park, sometimes there's just not much around and I feel like going fast

After riding for the last 15 years, I still enjoy every part of riding, including pushing my equipment to go faster. I'm not some out of control idiot who has no idea how to stop himself. I understand there are risks to moving faster, and that I need a LOT more space to slow down. I'm not just flapping around in the wind ready to crash 

I have actually started to look into racing boardercross as well. It's just difficult to get started, especially since I'm older now


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

High speed is neckbreaking speed anyway, even if you "only" do 40mph. That's about the speed they use for chrash tests of cars... these dummies look pretty awful in cars without airbags... you're pretty naked while snowboarding.

To OPs actual question for numbers: if they say, the board is good for charging, I expect it to be chatter free at "higher" speed up to around 50, if it's for bombing, I expect a chatter free plank at speeds above.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I work on them alot more than I do going 60mph.
> 
> Then again I want to be a snowboarder with a little freestyle. I'm not trying to monoski.
> 
> I've only landed a couple 3s. I'm old and not gymnastic, but I try. I throw grandpa 1's all the time tho. I try to do all 4! I try to spend as much time airborne as possible.


That's just you. If someone wants to mach runs all day and isn't endangering anyone then who gives a shit, really. 

There are some runs out there with not much else going for it other than being able to get up to 60mph. This anti-speed sentiment in this thread is much ado about nothing.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

AWNOW said:


> That's just you. If someone wants to mach runs all day and *isn't endangering anyone *then who gives a shit, really.
> 
> There are some runs out there with not much else going for it other than being able to get up to 60mph. This anti-speed sentiment in this thread is much ado about nothing.


That's the key for me.
If someone is on a run alone or with just his buddies and wants to bomb, of course I don't care.
If someone kills himself doing it, per Snowklinger's comments, it doesn't affect me - it's that person's life and death.

But if someone misjudges my carving route down a slope, tries to bomb past me, and takes me out, the camber profile on my board will change after I beat him to the death he may have avoided.:eusa_clap:


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

It's snowboarding. Do whatever the hell you want. You can get just as hurt trying 3's as you can from bombing a hill.


----------



## sleightofmind (Aug 24, 2013)

Welp,

Colorado skiers die on groomed, blue runs after hitting trees - The Denver Post

"Skiers accounted for 80 percent of the deaths, and two people died after colliding with other riders. Not one of those who died in the past five seasons appeared to be drunk."

You gotta do a couple Jägerbombs beforehand and you'll be okay.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> slow the fuck down.


I've been waxing my board with vasoline all summer so I can hit triple digits this year.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> I've been waxing my board with vasoline all summer so I can hit triple digits this year.


:laugh:
There's one in every crowd...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> I've been waxing my board with vasoline all summer so I can hit triple digits this year.


I think some of that new "Neverwet" might do the trick....:laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm gonna have to get some Unicorn semen from BA to keep up.


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

Bombing runs is fun. I usually bomb when I know a powder patch is waiting for me to crave at full speed to shoot a fluffy white could at inspecting victims


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

OP: 55mph +

klinger: meh. tell that bs to XDLR you dirty poon licker.


no one gives away unicorn semen. you gotta earn it yourself.... and let me tell ya; the first time that horn slides in :blink: there's no going back - if you know what i mean


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> OP: 55mph +
> 
> klinger: meh. tell that bs to XDLR you dirty poon licker.
> 
> ...


that image you placed in my head will forever scar me


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

OP, bombing can mean charging. In Ontario "bombing" meant heading straight down a run without turning to do "top speed" and was for wankers. Out west if you did that on almost any run, you'd be fucked. So I use the term bombing to mean "going as fast as I can while carving hard and just generally feeling the g-forces from the carves".

For a board to advertise that, I'd expect it to be very stable, damp and have good edge hold (as Neni said).



snowklinger said:


> I've been as fast as anyone here on a snowboard too, big fucking deal. Quoting an inaccurate GPS number about the effect of gravity on my body as if skill were involved is just silly. 50-70mph? Go learn 3's for fucks sake or switch to skiing.


Exactly! Most people use GPS apps in their phones and then post them as gospel... This makes me laugh! The only way to know for sure would be to setup a radar trap, or a couple of IR trips at a set distance apart. GPS apps in your phones are for playing and getting moderately accurate data on total distance and vert for the day.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

DAMN! I'm 2 mph away from true 'bombing' then.. I hit a max of 53 last year and I thought I was hauling the mail :dizzy:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

chronicsmoke said:


> DAMN! I'm 2 mph away from true 'bombing' then.. I hit a max of 53 last year and I thought I was hauling the mail :dizzy:


if you ride without mail - both packages and letters as well as armored types, you will go faster :thumbsup:


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> if you ride without mail - both packages and letters as well as armored types, you will go faster :thumbsup:


haha :laugh: 

i thought the more weight I had on me the faster I go.. I've been eating crisco like it's my fuckign job. :icon_scratch::dunno:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It is not hard to get into boarder cross. Get on the USASA website, sign up, show up for the race and race. You need a lot more skill than being able to ride fast to be able to go fast on a SBX course. Most of the guys out there will give you pointers on how not to die or get seriously injured


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Ken2234 said:


> Bombing runs is fun. I usually bomb when I know a powder patch is waiting for me to crave at full speed to shoot a fluffy white could at inspecting victims


:WTF:
Please don't tell me I should know what this means.
Just...don't.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> It is not hard to get into boarder cross. Get on the USASA website, sign up, show up for the race and race. *You need a lot more skill than being able to ride fast to be able to go fast on a SBX course.* Most of the guys out there will give you pointers on how not to die or get seriously injured


I can +1 this part... They've had courses setup at Nakiska and Lake Louise. I've tried to ride them and had to speed check WAY more than I thought I would.

I think it's about 25% skill 75% balls, and mine just aren't that big!

Here's a video I saw when looking into buying the Coal Race board... :blink:

This course is much faster and more wide open than the courses in Alberta however.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I can +1 this part... They've had courses setup at Nakiska and Lake Louise. I've tried to ride them and had to speed check WAY more than I thought I would.
> 
> I think it's about 25% skill 75% balls, and mine just aren't that big!
> 
> ...


Nope. No way dawg.


----------

